# Extrem schneller Upload



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich hab hier grad was ganz merkwürdiges erlebt.

Und zwar wollt ich bei Megaupload.com eine knapp 600MB große Datei hochladen. Hab die Datei also ausgewählt und auf hochladen geklickt. Und nur 3 Sekunden später war der Upload fertig und mir wurde der downloadlink angezeigt.

Hab mir gedacht, das kann doch garnicht sein, das hätte mindestens 6-7 Minuten dauern müssen.
Also hab ich die Datei probehalber gleich mal runtergeladen und es war tatsächlich alles in Ordnung damit, hab die vollen 600mb geladen.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie kann das denn bitte sein. Ich hab ja am PC schon einiges Merkwürdiges erlebt, aber sowas noch nie. Wie kann ich eine Datei für dich zum Upload mindestens 6 minuten brauchen müsste, innerhalb von 3 sekunden hochladen?


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

Wurde da vielleicht ein paar Minuten lang gecached? Was hast du für eine Leitung? War die heruntergeladene Datei intakt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

Da kann nix gecached worden sein. Hab Firefox geöffnet, bin auf megaupload.com, hab die Datei ausgewählt und hochgeladen. Das alles vielleich innerhalb von 10sekunden. Hab die Datei auch nich schon vorher mal irgendwie hochgeladen.

Mein Upload liegt so bei 10-15Mbit. Wie oben geschrieben war die heruntergeladene Datei vollkommen in Ordnung.


edit: Hab das ganze jetzt nochmal mit einer anderen Datei (ca.100mb) probiert, diese wurde mit normaler Geschwindigkeit hochgeladen.


----------



## Kev95 (25. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hat der Schaltkasten nen "Fehler" gemacht und dir mehr Bandbreite zugewiesen.
Dazu bräuchtest du allerdings ne extrem gute Verbindung...


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Schaltkasten nen "Fehler" gemacht und dir mehr Bandbreite zugewiesen.
> Dazu bräuchtest du allerdings ne extrem gute Verbindung...


 
Selbst wenn da nen Fehler passiert ist, können doch unmöglich 600MB in 3 Sekunden hochgeladen worden sein


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Mein Upload liegt so bei 10-15Mbit. Wie oben geschrieben war die heruntergeladene Datei vollkommen in Ordnung.



Ich meinte, ob die Datei nutzbar ist. Dass 600 MB heruntergeladen werden konnten, ist noch kein Beweis dafür, dass die Datei die gewollten Daten enthält. Ich glaube eher an einen Anzeige- / Serverfehler als an einen Upstream von ~200 Megabyte pro Sekunde. Schließlich wären das über 1,5 GBit - und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da schon dein LAN limitieren würde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ob die Datei nutzbar ist. Dass 600 MB heruntergeladen werden konnten, ist noch kein Beweis dafür, dass die Datei die gewollten Daten enthält. Ich glaube eher an einen Anzeige- / Serverfehler als an einen Upstream von ~200 Megabyte pro Sekunde. Schließlich wären das über 1,5 GBit - und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da schon dein LAN limitieren würde.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Mir war schon klar was du meinst. Die Datei ist nutzbar. Es ist eine RAR Datei mit mehren kurzen Clips drin. Die funktionierten alle noch.

Also ich denke für diese Sache lässt sich keine Erklärung finden. Ich hab jetzt noch ein paar große Dateien hochgeladen, aber das muss vorhin wirklich ein Einzelfall gewesen sein.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, dass das eine Mischung zwischen Schaltkastenfehler und ein wenig cachen sein wird. 
Ich hatte bei GGC-Stream.com auch einmal 2,5MB/s Upload anstatt 1,25MB/s. 

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, hast du doch so eine Monsterleitung, sodass es vielleicht möglich wäre.


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

ich hab eigentlich eine "normale" 100k Leitung, bloß mit etwas mehr Upload als üblich. Im Keller liegt 1 Gbit an, es wäre also rein theoretisch möglich, das ich durch irgendeinen Fehler plötzlich einen enormen Upload bekommen habe. Aber jetzt kommts:

Ich hab bei mir das Programm Netspeedmonitor drauf. Das zeigt mir immer meine aktuelle Down und Upload Geschwindigkeit an und zeichnet den verbrauchten Traffic auf. Jetzt bin ich grad auf die Idee gekommen, mal zu schauen wie hoch mein Upload heute war. Da werden mir lediglich 480MB angezeigt, für den ganzen bisherigen Tag. 
Das ist doch unmöglich, die Datei wurde eindeutig nicht hochgeladen. Aber wie kann es dann sein, das ich sie anschließend wieder komplett und in einwandfreien zustand runterladen konnte?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Juli 2011)

eventuell ist megaupload intelligent programmier, du willst datei x hochladen, er berrechnet nen hash und überprüft paar parameter, gleich den hash ab etc... sieht datei mit parametern schon auf server vorhanden, upload unterbrochen, link auf vorhandene datei gesetzt alle glücklich und weniger bandbreite an den provider zu zahlen als wenn du die nochmal hochlädst, ka oder er hats im hintergrund schon hochgeladen, aber 600mb in unter 10 sek das hab ich seit der ausbildung nicht mehr gehabt (X-fache e3 leitung) 
also sehr strange, wenn du nur paar sekunden geladen hast, selbst bei vollen 100k upload dauert es ~60sek für 600mb ....

edit:
ok, datei selber erstellt wenn ich mir die ersten posts so anschau
das abweichen von 480 und 600mb kann auch durch komprimierung entstehen, das die dateien für die serverübertragung nochmal komprimiert werden, aber auch dann ist es strange das dort nochmal ~120mb im vergleich zur rar gepackten version rumkommen sollen ...


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ok, datei selber erstellt wenn ich mir die ersten posts so anschau
> das abweichen von 480 und 600mb kann auch durch komprimierung entstehen, das die dateien für die serverübertragung nochmal komprimiert werden, aber auch dann ist es strange das dort nochmal ~120mb im vergleich zur rar gepackten version rumkommen sollen ...


 
Die 480 MB können ja auch nicht nur von dieser einen Datei sein. Schließlich hab ich zum test auch noch ein paar andere dateien hochgeladen, wo sicher auch noch mal um die 300mb zusammen kommen.

Ich denke wir werden für die sache keine Erklärung finden. 
Das ist bis jetzt auf jeden Fall der Merkwürdigste Vorfall am Computer der mir bis jetzt vorgekommen ist.


----------

